# Γιά δες Quaero που διάλεξαν...



## nickel (Mar 23, 2008)

Paris (France) – March 11, 2008 – Following the European Commission approval today, the Quaero consortium’s research and development program is set to receive 99 million euros aid from the French State, in line with the decision made by the former Agency for Industrial Innovation (Aii), now called OSEO, that will handle the project. Consortium members will contribute an equivalent amount to reach an overall budget of approximately 200 million euros for innovative research projects.

Περισσότερα για την ευρωπαϊκή απάντηση στο Google εδώ.

Επικριτικά σχόλια:
The French satirical newspaper _Le Canard Enchaîné_ pointed out that the funding behind the project is dwarfed by both Microsoft or Google. Search experts Autonomy (Financial Times) called the plan "a blatant case of misguided and unnecessary nationalism". The main issues being that: by the time of Quaero's launch, the search engine market will be a generation ahead of Quaero in media and device capabilities...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quaero

Μια μηχανή που να μη βγάζει μηχανικές μεταφράσεις θα ήθελα να δω εγώ...


----------

